# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > خبر: آمار ماهانه بخش jQuery

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
همانطور که از عنوان این پست پیداست، از این پس در ابتدای هر ماه، آماری از  فعالیت کاربران بخشهای مختلف در دسترس عموم قرار خواهد گرفت. در این آمار،  کلیه تاپیکها/پستها ی ارسالی ظرف یک ماه اخیر مورد بررسی و پردازش قرار  گرفته است. از آنجاییکه تاپیکهای چسبناک، در مقایسه با تاپیکهای عادی بیشتر  در معرض دید قرار می گیرند، این تاپیکها در آمار ارائه شده در نظر گرفته  نشده اند.

این آمار توسط نرم افزاری که نوشته ام استخراج شده و امیدوارم که مسئولان  Ring0 سایت، بزودی ابزارهایی برای استخراج این آمار (بدون نیاز به صرف زمان  و انرژی) در اختیار مدیران بخش قرار دهند تا آنها نیز این آمار را با  اعضای سایت در میان گذاشته و باعث رشد و ترقی بیشتر علمی کاربران شوند.

امیدوارم که با ارائه این آمار، بخش عمده ای از نگرانی مطرح شده در سایت در  خصوص "تعداد ستاره ها"، "تعداد پستها"، "مطلوب بودن پستها" و ... که عموما  توسط اعضاء در سایت مطرح شده بود، رفع شود.

در پایان از جناب آقای کرامتی برای موافقت با اجرای این نرم افزار و به  اشتراک گذاشتن آمار حاصله، متشکرم.
موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* به مرور زمان برنامه را Update خواهم کرد تا اطلاعات بیشتری  در مورد فعالیت کاربران در اختیار عموم قرار گیرد.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - فروردین ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *40*
تعداد کل پستها: *113*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *39*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *32*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi  (*27*) امیـرحسین  (*13*) peymannaji  (*13*) mohsen_zelzela00  (*7*) gigil_Question  (*4*)


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*



 mehdi.mousavi  (*23*) امیـرحسین  (*3*) Vahid_moghaddam  (*1*) eAmin  (*1*) ebrahim_6465  (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - اردیبهشت ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *32*
تعداد کل پستها: *90*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *31*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *42*
تعداد پستهای ارزیابی شده: *6*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *18* post(s); *20.00%* of total posts pashaie *8* post(s); *8.89%* of total posts benyamin  mirzai *7* post(s); *7.78%* of total posts peymannaji *7* post(s); *7.78%* of total posts ricky22 *5* post(s); *5.56%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 mehdi.mousavi  (*19*) monavarian  (*4*) pashaie  (*4*) Behrouz_Rad  (*3*) Nightbat  (*3*)


*پاورقی:* موارد زیر به این آمار افزوده شد:
تعداد کل پستهای  ارزیابی شده توسط کاربراندرصد پستهای ارسالی کاربر نسبت به تعداد  کل پستها

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *50*
تعداد کل پستها: *158*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *44*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *72*
تعداد پستهای ارزیابی شده: *12*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 ricky22 *31* post(s); *19.62%* of total posts mehdi.mousavi *26* post(s); *16.46%* of total posts majidmjh *12* post(s); *7.59%* of total posts mahshad2005 *8* post(s); *5.06%* of total posts hamid1988 *6* post(s); *3.80%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 ricky22  (*21*) mehdi.mousavi  (*20*) majidmjh  (*7*) hamid1988  (*5*) shirin_sh1024  (*2*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *40
*تعداد کل پستها: *106*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *30*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *58*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *27* post(s); *25.47%* of total posts ricky22 *13* post(s); *12.26%* of total posts eyes_shut_number1 *9* post(s); *8.49%* of total posts LORD AELX *8* post(s); *7.55%* of total posts Mr.Rabbit *5* post(s); *4.72%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 mehdi.mousavi (*34*) eyes_shut_number1 (*7*) majidmjh (*4*) hamid1988 (*3*) Mehr_iman (*3*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مرداد ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *53
*تعداد کل پستها: *219*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *43*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *69*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *47* post(s); *21.46%* of total posts Mehr_iman *23* post(s); *10.50%* of total posts ricky22 *22* post(s); *10.05%* of total posts LORD AELX *19* post(s); *8.68%* of total posts mohsen_zelzela00 *10* post(s); *4.57%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 mehdi.mousavi (*28*) LORD AELX (*10*) ricky22 (*10*) Mehr_iman (*5*) pantera_064 (*4*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - شهریور ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *56
*تعداد کل پستها: *192*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *56*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *48*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *35* post(s); *18.23%* of total posts Hell Lord *16* post(s); *8.33%* of total posts mohsen_zelzela00 *14* post(s); *7.29%* of total posts Golsha *7* post(s); *3.65%* of total posts mahsa.n *7* post(s); *3.65%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 mehdi.mousavi (*26*) mojtaba_apadana (*4*) Hell Lord (*2*) mohammad_bagherani (*2*) amku2010 (*2*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مهر ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *34
*تعداد کل پستها: *98*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *40*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *38*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *23* post(s); *23.47%* of total posts NR_Nazifi *6* post(s); *6.12%* of total posts b.paseban *5* post(s); *5.10%* of total posts omid66 *4* post(s); *4.08%* of total posts proSPY *4* post(s); *4.08%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 mehdi.mousavi (*24*) proSPY (*3*) NR_Nazifi (*2*) L u k e (*1*) mohsen306 (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آبان ماه 89*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *49
*تعداد کل پستها: *114*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *42*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *28*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

 mehdi.mousavi *12* post(s); *10.53%* of total posts ricky22 *9* post(s); *7.89%* of total posts rozgol *8* post(s); *7.02%* of total posts iranmsb *6* post(s); *5.26%* of total posts cemohsen *6* post(s); *5.26%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


 ricky22 (*10*) mehdi.mousavi (*10*) mehran_gh (*2*) b.paseban (*1*) maryam_272 (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 90*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *30*
تعداد کل پستها: *86*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *37*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *23*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

alismith *16* post(s); *18.60%* of total postsmehdi.mousavi *13* post(s); *15.12%* of total postsbinboy *7* post(s); *8.14%* of total postshp1361 *4* post(s); *4.65%* of total postsSpring_64 *4* post(s); *4.65%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mehdi.mousavi (*9*)alismith (*6*)NR_Nazifi (*2*)powerboy2988 (*2*)eAmin (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 90*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *44*
تعداد کل پستها: *104*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *45*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *15*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

binboy *17* post(s); *16.35%* of total postsMAHDIACTION *7* post(s); *6.73%* of total postsArsess *6* post(s); *5.77%* of total postshastiam *4* post(s); *3.85%* of total postsmohammad_kazem *4* post(s); *3.85%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mehdi.mousavi (*5*)MAHDIACTION (*4*)Javad.Kashi (*1*)binboy (*1*)Arsess (*1*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - فروردین ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *54*
تعداد کل پستها: *188*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *71*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *41*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

EMERTAT *28* post(s); *14.89%* of total postsplague *13* post(s); *6.91%* of total postsمحمد-شهرکی *12* post(s); *6.38%* of total postsfakhravari *10* post(s); *5.32%* of total postsmohsen.nsb44 *7* post(s); *3.72%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


EMERTAT (*14*)محمد-شهرکی (*9*)milanFan (*3*)sara_aryanfar (*3*)plague (*2*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - اردیبهشت ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *49*
تعداد کل پستها: *126*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *54*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *39*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

mehdi.mousavi *10* post(s); *7.94%* of total postssaina2006 *7* post(s); *5.56%* of total postscyrusthegreat *7* post(s); *5.56%* of total postsSaber-Mogaddas *6* post(s); *4.76%* of total postsroomusic *4* post(s); *3.17%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


saina2006 (*7*)mehdi.mousavi (*6*)cyrusthegreat (*6*)exlord (*4*)M.Bigdeli (*3*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - خرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *57*
تعداد کل پستها: *139*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *62*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *23*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

exlord *9* post(s); *6.47%* of total postsmehdi.mousavi *8* post(s); *5.76%* of total postsplague *8* post(s); *5.76%* of total postsbitcob589 *5* post(s); *3.60%* of total postsidocsidocs *5* post(s); *3.60%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mehdi.mousavi (*5*)blackmak (*2*)Mahyar.FF (*2*)plague (*2*)exlord (*2*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - تیر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *84*
تعداد کل پستها: *276*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *81*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *81*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

plague *27* post(s); *9.78%* of total postsVariable *20* post(s); *7.25%* of total postsblackmak *17* post(s); *6.16%* of total postsMohsen. *15* post(s); *5.43%* of total postsامید-امرایی *14* post(s); *5.07%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


plague (*17*)Variable (*14*)blackmak (*12*)mehdi.mousavi (*12*)امید-امرایی (*4*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مرداد ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *68*
تعداد کل پستها: *207*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *77*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *63*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

Variable *21* post(s); *10.14%* of total postsMohsen. *12* post(s); *5.80%* of total postsEMERTAT *10* post(s); *4.83%* of total postsaminghaderi *8* post(s); *3.86%* of total postsaftab_mahtab *8* post(s); *3.86%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


Variable (*13*)dorparasti (*8*)eAmin (*6*)aminghaderi (*5*)blackmak (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - شهریور ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *67*
تعداد کل پستها: *274*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *71*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *58*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

Variable *23* post(s); *8.39%* of total postsmrgraphy *17* post(s); *6.20%* of total postsMohsen. *13* post(s); *4.74%* of total postshamed_hossani *11* post(s); *4.01%* of total postsparisa_joooon *9* post(s); *3.28%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


Variable (*13*)mrgraphy (*9*)plague (*4*)hamed_hossani (*3*)امید-امرایی (*2*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - مهر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *59*
تعداد کل پستها: *194*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *51*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *87*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

prince4prodigy *22* post(s); *11.34%* of total postsmrgraphy *17* post(s); *8.76%* of total postsVariable *15* post(s); *7.73%* of total postsalismith *10* post(s); *5.15%* of total postsplague *9* post(s); *4.64%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


mrgraphy (*23*)Variable (*9*)masudafsar (*8*)plague (*6*)رضا-قربانی (*5*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آبان ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *44*
تعداد کل پستها: *158*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *47*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *69*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

masudafsar *25* post(s); *15.82%* of total postsmrgraphy *16* post(s); *10.13%* of total postsplague *10* post(s); *6.33%* of total postsMohsen. *6* post(s); *3.80%* of total postsprince4prodigy *6* post(s); *3.80%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


masudafsar (*33*)mrgraphy (*10*)farazgroup (*4*)Variable (*4*)plague (*3*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - آذر ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *79*
تعداد کل پستها: *285*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *79*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *101*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

masudafsar *24* post(s); *8.42%* of total postshamed_hossani *20* post(s); *7.02%* of total posts2undercover *13* post(s); *4.56%* of total postshakan648 *12* post(s); *4.21%* of total postsSaber-Mogaddas *11* post(s); *3.86%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


hamed_hossani (*12*)masudafsar (*11*)Saber-Mogaddas (*9*)hakan648 (*9*)2undercover (*8*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - دی ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *72*
تعداد کل پستها: *229*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *76*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *84*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

amirashna *22* post(s); *9.61%* of total postsiranmsb *21* post(s); *9.17%* of total postshakan648 *19* post(s); *8.30%* of total postssg.programmer *8* post(s); *3.49%* of total posts2undercover *7* post(s); *3.06%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


reza10wert (*28*)hakan648 (*15*)2undercover (*7*)iranmsb (*5*)mahdi_1986 (*3*)

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*آمار عمومی - بهمن ماه 91*

 تعداد کل تاپیکها: *65*
تعداد کل پستها: *217*
تعداد کل کاربران شرکت کننده در این پستها: *68*
تعداد کل تشکرهای رد و بدل شده در این پستها: *53*

*  بیشترین پستها* (که لزوما مفید ترین نبوده اند)

2undercover *15* post(s); *6.91%* of total postsgeeking *12* post(s); *5.53%* of total postsmorteza_mokhtari *10* post(s); *4.61%* of total postsamirashna *10* post(s); *4.61%* of total postsمحسن-15 *8* post(s); *3.69%* of total posts


*  کاربرانی که بیش از دیگران از آنها تشکر شده است*


geeking (*6*)exlord (*5*)2undercover (*5*)tamafi6 (*5*)MMSHFE (*4*)

----------

